# strange qemu cpu limit with m$$$ ($olved)

## _______0

hi,

When I add more than 2 cpus to m$$ vm m$$ only shows two in task manager.

Does this have to do with cpu types? Obviously an atom type wouldn't make sense to add -smp 6, but what about default cpu type?

I don't get it.

thanksLast edited by _______0 on Fri Jul 05, 2013 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Does it work correctly when you use the same number of CPUs to boot a properly configured Linux guest?

----------

## _______0

solved like this:

-smp 3,cores=3,sockets=1

Like that Bill Gate$$ m$$ shows multiple cores in task manager

----------

